# How do I keep my videocard overclocked?



## ponchato (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there any way to keep a video card overclocked, even if the computer restarts?  I know you can set ATI Tool to run at startup, but I run the f@h gpu client, and changing the clocks while folding will make the system unstable.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

Get ATITool to run at startup, create a profile for your OC and then from the settings menu tell ATITool to load that profile when it starts. That or flash a faster BIOS to your card (can be risky).


----------

